# Be My Parent/Children Who Wait



## watakerfuffle (Jan 26, 2011)

I am a member of BMP but was wondering if it worth me also joining CWW or are the same children on each? Also with CWW can you also view childrens profiles online or is it just the newsletter they send out? Thanks


----------



## Loski (May 29, 2012)

There's a lot more children bump than cap and mostly the same ones x


----------



## Old Timer (Jan 23, 2005)

Hi
There are a lot of the same children in both but some children will only be in one of the publications and some will only appear online!  With BMP you can subscribe for X months at a time whereas CWW is a year.  

I guess it depends on whether you are having to search or whether your SW is very actively looking for you?  Are you with a LA or VA?  LAs are advertising in these now due to lack of adopters and too many children not just because they are 'hard to place'.

Good luck with your search.
OT x


----------



## PEJ (Jun 6, 2011)

Hi, 
I have been wondering the same thing this morning. We have just registered with CWW. I am not sure whether this is something we jump straight into or not. Our SW has not provided very much guidance. It is also hard to tell at the moment what our SW is actively doing for us. I don't want to sound negative. I just find the reality and  concept of matching and linking hard to grasp at the moment. I think we will stick with CWW before BMP at the moment. 
xx


----------



## julesF (Apr 7, 2009)

the children are often the same but most of the AP i know didn't come across their LOs through these but instead through circulars which were sent straight to the VA


we enquired about a few children in BMP and CWW when we were looking bit our SW sent us a CPR of a couple she thought were a good match and 3 1/2 mnths later they were home


so there are other methods to finding your family


----------



## watakerfuffle (Jan 26, 2011)

Thanks for all your replys, think I will stick with BMP for now as you can be a member month by month rather than a yearly fee. Yes ultimately I am hoping our sw finds our little one for us  x


----------

